# FSH/LH and SHBG tests - help please



## Froggy82

Hi Everyone,

I just had the results of some new blood tests : 

LH: 3.3 and FSH: 4.9. Does anyone know how to interpret these results?

Also, I have borderline SHBG. Does anyone know the relevance of this for fertility/IVF success?

It's so nerve-racking not to be able to speak to a knowledgeable doctor before several days...

xx


----------

